# child signing on



## dubdoyle123 (17 Jul 2011)

Hi,

I wonder if someone could help please.  

My son went to social welfare 2 weeks ago to make a claim. He left school nearly a year ago and has never claimed, he has been working in a pub, (lounge boy) since he was 16 and works 2 nights earning about 70 euro weekly.  Because of the lack of customers, this position recently ended. 

He has tried to get on a Fas training scheme, and Fas have told him he needed to make a claim with social welfare in order to take up the place in the one years training as they cannot pay him anything unless he does so. 

He then went with his letter and application from Fas, he asked could he put in the claim and explained to them this was not a "choice" as our politicians would have people believe he was choosing to make, there were no jobs available, having exhausted any listings available, Fas, unfortunately may have been the only option open, the most he would be entitled to is 100euro weekly, being under 24, as he had paid enough stamps to have an entitlement of 86.00. I asked when stamps ran out would he have to reapply for benefit,they said they would put him in for JA, which was 14 euro extra.

I gave proof of my income as required, which incidently is very little. as I am seperated I gave him a contact number for my ex and his current address, as my ex. pays the mortgage on our home, he does not pay any other monies. My ex is not my sons father and I did explain this, and explain he may not engage in any means tests they were conducting.

It is now nearly 3 weeks later, my son has lost the place he was trying to get with Fas and the social welfare has not contacted him. He went back (4th time) Friday and they told him they were conducting a means assesment and there would be a letter sent explaining this, also a means officer would conduct the said means assesment at the end of the month? 

I am wondering (having read in a paper this morning, the the minister for social protection Joan Burton, stated people were leaving school now and making a lifestyle choice to go on the dole!).  Do these politicians really live in the real world? Why would any young person make a lifestyle choice to survive on 100 euro a week? there is little or no work, there is little or no training programmes, also unfortunately for people who are from disadvantaged areas to get to third level education is very difficult, they have made this even more so having taken away any help that was previously available that made it easier to access third level. 

My friends child is expecting to get the marks required to go to third level, unfortunately her mother cannot pay the weekly travel costs (without any other associated costs) which will occur to get her there, this young girl is frantically looking for part time work, McDonalds, shops, shopping centres, even cleaning companies have received CV's from her, to which there has not been one reply.  Her mother lives on a payment of 207.00 illness benefit with two dependent children, from which rent, groceries, bills, etc has to be paid. I would really love to know what other choices Joan Burton knows to be available to these young people, and wish she would let us know.


----------



## niceoneted (18 Jul 2011)

Firstly it is really hard to read your post as it is just one big block of text - it may put some readers off and thus limit your responses. (Thanks Mods my post crossed with the edit) 

It can take a number of months especially for someones first time signing on so your son will just have to be patient. 

I totally agree with you in relation to young people from disadvantaged areas and third level, I have recently had a family member ask would I keep her child is she gets her place in college as she cannot afford accommodation in Dublin, she would have a bit of a commute and it would cost but would still be half the cost. 

The Minister has to do something but I think what they should really tackle is the likes of those that were arrested earlier this week for social welfare fraud. She sould also make it PC for people to report others whom they believe to be claiming and working cash in hand or for the likes of OPFA where a partner working or othewise is living in the house.


----------



## gipimann (18 Jul 2011)

Is your son currently being paid €86 jobseeker's benefit, or is he getting nothing at all?

He may be entitled to Supplementary Welfare Allowance, which is also means-tested on both his income and yours (the income of your ex is not assessed as he's not living in the home).

He can apply for SWA at the local health centre, ask for the Community Welfare Officer.


----------



## gianni (19 Jul 2011)

Hi, sorry to hear about your son's predicament. Its a bit off topic but, speaking from experience, I would strongly suggest you encourage him to spread his wings and escape the trap of the current Irish economic situation. There will be very little support, from a welfare perspective, over the next few years for young people in your son's situation. 

He sounds like a great young man (given his work ethic) and he would thrive in an environment where he has opportunities. The UK is not a million miles away and could provide the first job that he needs to set him on his way to a brilliant career. One job always leads to another and he will look back in several years time and will be able to see how the choices he made at this young age set him on his path to a successful career.

The very best of luck.


----------



## Sandals (19 Jul 2011)

know a child at 19, failed his college exams, left at home for few months moping around, loking for local jobs etc till parents put a huge push on him to go out a get a job, he got a job working in london, live in and he's flyin it. As gianni said the uk only a quick flight away.


----------



## Thirsty (19 Jul 2011)

> I have recently had a family member ask would I keep her child [if] she gets her place in college


Isn't funny how the world changes...growing up both mine and my extended family would have been considered to be 'well-off' by the standards of the time and yet my parents & their brothers/sisters happily had nieces/nephews stay with them while they attending University.  

In fact it would almost have been considered odd if you had paid for accommodation with a 'stranger' when you had family nearby.

back to topic - I'm with Gianni on this one - better to be working away from home than sitting on the dole or 'waiting' for a Fas course.


----------



## dubdoyle123 (20 Jul 2011)

you may well be right, and England is now under consideration, but in the meantime he has no income, and no chance of obtaining any money to get as far as Dublin airport, never mind finding somewhere to live and work in the UK.

So in order to make a decision to leave his home and family he firstly needs to obtain some kind of income to work towards moving away to live and work.

He has received no income of any description and got a letter today informing him he has a meeting on Tues with means assesment office, requesting he bring proof of address (already given, bank statement (he does not have a bank account) and payslips for parent (this has already been given ) !! 

He has sent over 70 CV's and has gone to local businesses, shops, pubs, and far beyond the locality, really working hard at trying to find a job. I despair for the young people of this country, when their parents have worked hard, paid their taxes, and played their part as citizans, as their grandparents etc. we are now telling our young adults to move to England as their first and unfortunately for some, only option available.


----------



## gianni (20 Jul 2011)

dubdoyle123 said:


> He has sent over 70 CV's and has gone to local businesses, shops, pubs, and far beyond the locality, really working hard at trying to find a job. I despair for the young people of this country, when their parents have worked hard, paid their taxes, and played their part as citizans, as their grandparents etc. we are now telling our young adults to move to England as their first and unfortunately for some, only option available.



I agree it's terrible that we are once again exporting our young people. Make the best of a bad situation - don't discount the UK option. I know of plenty of people who got their first leg up in the UK. It's not all bad. It's terrible to lose a family member but it is worse for them to waste the potential of their youth in a jobless Ireland. 

All the best for you and your son. 

(http://www.totaljobs.com/ is a UK site I've used before - no connection to it besides)


----------

